# Italian Meatballs



## RAYT721 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Italian Meatballs*

2 lb. Italian sausage
1 lb. sharp Cheddar cheese, grated
1 c. self-rising flour

 Preheat oven to 400 degrees.  Take sausage out of casing if not bulk style.  Crumble sausage in a bowl.  Mix in grated cheese and flour.  Shape into 1 to 1 1/2 inch meatballs.  Place on cookie sheets.  Bake for 15-20 minutes.  Serve with cocktail sauce, mustard or spaghetti sauce.  Makes 4 to 6 dozen depending on size.


----------

